# 8500, oder 9600 ?



## Handrir (21. August 2008)

Hallo Forumuser!

Nach 8 Jahren ist es nun auch Zeit für mich, einen neuen Rechner zu kaufen. Es soll kein High-End-Genie sein, daher auch "nur" 85er bzw. die 96er

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Ist eine Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT mit 1gb besser als eine 
            Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT mit nur 512 mb?

die 96er an sich ist zwar leistungsfähiger, jedoch hat diese "nur" 512 mb speicher...

der rest würde so aussehen:
intel core 2 Duo E7200 
420W netzteil
2GB [1GB X2] DDR2-800 PC6400 Speicher 
Rest ist (denk ich) überflüssig
Was denkt ihr, auf wieviel fps könnte ich auf max. einstellungen bei einem 22er widescreen kommen?
Und würde der Rechner auch für mehr als WoW taugen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mfg 
Handrir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



&#8364;dith: wäre der unterschied von 9600 zu 2x8500 groß?


----------



## Einsam (21. August 2008)

Handrir schrieb:


> Ist eine Nvidia GeForce 8500 GT mit 1gb besser als eine
> Nvidia GeForce 9600 GT mit nur 512 mb?


mehr speicher heist man kan in höheren auflösingen flüssiger spielen.
alerdings ist der chip der 9er serie geiler.... vieleicht schauste dir an welche auflösungen du fahren willst.... bei 1680x1050 oder son gram ist die mit 1024 mb besser dran ^^


----------



## Davip (21. August 2008)

Die 9600GT ist ca. 5 mal so schnell wie die 8500GT. Der VRAM sagt nicht viel über die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Karte aus, so lange genug da ist, wirds auch durch mehr nicht mehr schneller.


----------



## Einsam (21. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Die 9600GT ist ca. 5 mal so schnell wie die 8500GT. Der VRAM sagt nicht viel über die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Karte aus, so lange genug da ist, wirds auch durch mehr nicht mehr schneller.


ich habe des öfteren gesehen wie sich neue chips verschluckten bei zu hohen auflösungen... wie gesagt die 9er serie ist sicherlich geiler aber bei hohen auflösungen (bei normalen spielen wie wow) haste vorteile mit mehr ram auf der kraka


----------



## Davip (21. August 2008)

Die 8500GT ist so lahm, die holt selbst mit 16GB RAM nichts mehr raus, von Nvidia ist die wahrscheinlich auch nur als Karte zum Videosschauen gebracht worden. 512MB Ram sind ja auch nicht gerade wenig und limitieren höchstens ETWAS bei Spielen mit sehr großen Texturen wie z.B. AOC. Richtig einbrechen tun die Karten nur, wenn der RAM voll ist und die nicht mehr genutzten Texturen nicht mehr rausfliegen, wie das bei dem verbugten G80 Chip war.


----------



## Einsam (21. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Die 8500GT ist so lahm, die holt selbst mit 16GB RAM nichts mehr raus, von Nvidia ist die wahrscheinlich auch nur als Karte zum Videosschauen gebracht worden. 512MB Ram sind ja auch nicht gerade wenig und limitieren höchstens ETWAS bei Spielen mit sehr großen Texturen wie z.B. AOC. Richtig einbrechen tun die Karten nur, wenn der RAM voll ist und die nicht mehr genutzten Texturen nicht mehr rausfliegen, wie das bei dem verbugten G80 Chip war.


hast auch wieder recht ^^ wie gesagt der 9er ist geil ^^
viel spass

mfg
einsam

ps.: habe gehört das auf den gt klassen die gleichen chips wie auf den higend modellen stecken nur eben mit fehlern und darum nidrigetacktet stimmt das ? ^^


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2008)

Auf jedenfall die 9600er nehmen, die ist um einiges schneller. Eine 8500er GT mit 1024 MB ist einfach nur ein Marketingtrick, sonst garnichts. Bei jeder Grafikeinstellung, in der du vielleicht etwas davon profitieren würdest, knickt dir eine 8500 GT sowieso zusammen. 

Ausserdem wäre noch anzumerken, daß eine 9600 GT im Moment billigst 83 Euro bei Geizhals kostet. 
Für 100 Euro würdest du eine 8800 GT bekommen, die nochmal ne Ecke schneller ist, als eine 9600 GT. 

http://web.hoh.de/hoh/(S(f0a4m0u50wpn5h45r...))/default.aspx

Hier z.b., die hat sogar noch ein Spiel mit dabei


----------



## Davip (21. August 2008)

Das ist verschieden, auch zwischen ATI und Nvidia.
Bei der 3850/70 war es so, dass beide den vollen RV670 Chip hatten. Die 8500GT hat einen G86 Chip, der ist schlechter als der normale G80 Chip (von den alten 8800er Karten) und auch als der G92 Chip (von 8800GT/GTS). Die unterscheiden sich dann in vielen Sachen, in möglichen Taktraten und verbauten Prozessoren usw.


Edit:

Und für nochmal 25&#8364; mehr (=125&#8364 bekommst du dann schon eine 4850er von ATI, die dann auch die 8800GT weit hinter sich lässt.
=> Geizhals.at/de


----------



## Handrir (21. August 2008)

Vielen Dank, ihr habt mir sehr geholfen.
Wie schauts mit den FPS aus? Möchte im Raid eher ungern (wie bei meinem jetzigen Rechner) auf <15fps kommen ^^

mfg
Handrir


----------



## Davip (21. August 2008)

Mit der 9600GT wirst du bei vollen Details und auf der Widescreenauflösung so bei ca 40FPS (geschätzt) landen. Mein Bruder hat mit der 8800GT auf 1280x1024 um die 60 FPS.


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2008)

Das beste Preisleistungsverhältnis würdest du im Moment aus einer 4850er ziehen, stimmt schon.
Wenn du 130 Euro investieren willst, wäre die zumindest vom Preisleistungsverhältnis unschlagbar.

Welche Firma dir nun lieber ist, ist deine Entscheidung

Aber eine 8800 GT wird dir im Moment noch für alles ausreichen. Das einzigste Spiel, welches diese Karte nicht gewachsen ist, ist Crysis. Aber das ist ab gewissen Grafikeinstellungen keine Karte.


----------



## Handrir (21. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Mit der 9600GT wirst du bei vollen Details und auf der Widescreenauflösung so bei ca 40FPS (geschätzt) landen. Mein Bruder hat mit der 8800GT auf 1280x1024 um die 60 FPS.



Immer, im Raid, oder Solo?


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2008)

Von was redest du? Von Wow? Eine 8800 GT frisst Wow zum Frühstück, wenn du dieses Spiel meinst.
Völlig wurst ob Raid oder Solo.


----------



## Einsam (21. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Mit der 9600GT wirst du bei vollen Details und auf der Widescreenauflösung so bei ca 40FPS (geschätzt) landen. Mein Bruder hat mit der 8800GT auf 1280x1024 um die 60 FPS.


meint meinen karten unten (jetzt schin fast 2 jahre alt) habe ich meist über 100 fps ^^ und in lehren gegenden mit mps über 200


----------



## Davip (21. August 2008)

Das glaube ich aber nicht. Hast du auch alles voll auf "Hoch" gedreht? Die 8800GT kommt in SW oder in anderen Gegenden mit vielen Leuten auf ca. 60 FPS in 1280x1024 mit vollen Details.


----------



## Einsam (21. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Das glaube ich aber nicht. Hast du auch alles voll auf "Hoch" gedreht? Die 8800GT kommt in SW oder in anderen Gegenden mit vielen Leuten auf ca. 60 FPS in 1280x1024 mit vollen Details.


http://www.bilderhoster.at/files/R3CsjydoJ1P0.php

brt usw weit über 200 glaub mir doch


----------



## Davip (21. August 2008)

Vielleicht ist im Nvdiatreiber auch ein Framelimiter auf 60FPS drin. Weiß ich nicht, aber das überrascht mich schon mit den hohen FPS bei dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (21. August 2008)

Würde dir folgendes empfehlen :

C2D E7200
Asus P5Q oder ein MSI Board mit P45 Chipsatz
HiS IceQ³ Turbo HD3870 oder 9600GT Alpha Dog Edition XXX
2GB GeiL oder Corsair oder Kingston , oder oder oder..
450W Corsair VX


Das sollte für WoW dicke reichen und auch mal für andere Games. Mit 450&#8364; bist du hier dabei. Die HD3870 sollte aber zu schwach sein um in Games wie RD: Grid oder Crysis die 22" Widescreen Auflösung zu fahren , mit vollen Details und hohem AA. Da solltest du eher die 9800GT oder die HD4850 wählen.


----------



## Einsam (21. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist im Nvdiatreiber auch ein Framelimiter auf 60FPS drin. Weiß ich nicht, aber das überrascht mich schon mit den hohen FPS bei dir.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


ich hab auch eben crossfire also 2 karten nebeneinander und noch dazu wie ich finde die sterksten d.x9 karten die es gab


----------



## HeaD87 (21. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Die 9600GT ist ca. 5 mal so schnell wie die 8500GT. Der VRAM sagt nicht viel über die Leistungsfähigkeit einer Karte aus, so lange genug da ist, wirds auch durch mehr nicht mehr schneller.


5 mal so schnell bezweifel ich stark
aber die 9600gt ist besser als die 8500gt


----------



## Vampiry (21. August 2008)

Schau lieber nach einer 8800 GT bevor Du dir eine 9600 kaufst. Soviel € unterschied haben die nicht.
Die 9600er hat den neueren Chip, aber die 88 ist schneller.


----------



## HeaD87 (21. August 2008)

Vampiry schrieb:


> Schau lieber nach einer 8800 GT bevor Du dir eine 9600 kaufst. Soviel € unterschied haben die nicht.
> Die 9600er hat den neueren Chip, aber die 88 ist schneller.


bei den 8800GT aufpassen das des speicherinterface 256bit beträgt, weil nvidia verbaut seit geraumer zeit nurnoch ein 128bit interface auf die 8800GT das mehr grakas der 9er serie verkauft werden, weil die 8er serie ist ja nur minimalst schlechter als ihr gegenpendant von der 9er serie und die 9er serie ist meist teurer, bestes beispiel 8800gts und 9800gtx, leistungsunterschied ~3-5% und dafür war sie früher beim release auch noch 50-60 euro teurer als die 8800gts


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> bei den 8800GT aufpassen das des speicherinterface 256bit beträgt, weil nvidia verbaut seit geraumer zeit nurnoch ein 128bit interface auf die 8800GT das mehr grakas der 9er serie verkauft werden, weil die 8er serie ist ja nur minimalst schlechter als ihr gegenpendant von der 9er serie und die 9er serie ist meist teurer, bestes beispiel 8800gts und 9800gtx, leistungsunterschied ~3-5% und dafür war sie früher beim release auch noch 50-60 euro teurer als die 8800gts



Eine 8800 GT mit 128bit Speicherinterface habe ich auch noch nie gesehen. Kannst du mir eine solche mal posten. Verweise hier mal auf Geizhals. Hier wirst du ausschließlich 8800 GT mit G92-Chip und 256bit Speicheranbindung finden. Alles andere wäre wohl auch zu arg beschnitten.

Achja, die Preise zwischen 8800GT und 9800GT sind eigentlich auch identisch, wie ich gesehen habe.
Sofern sie auch in 65nm hergestellt wurde. Gibt es aber auch in 55nm, da ist sie dann wirklich etwas teurer und bisschen höher getaktet.

Mein Gott hat Nvidia da ein Durcheinander, da sind Karten dabei, 9800 und 8800, die sich absolut null unterscheiden

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a291937.html

und 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a354116.html

z.b.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal als 8800Gt und einmal als 9800Gt Dann noch der tolle Hinweis, die Karten wurden zum Teil unbenannt^^

Hier hätten wir dann wohl eine richtige 9800 GT in 55nm Mit leicht angehobenen Takt^^

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a353588.html

Edit: Ne, wurde nichtmal was angehoben sehe ich gerade


----------



## HeaD87 (22. August 2008)

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthrea...ight=8800gt+128

weis aber nicht ob des noch mehr hersteller gemacht haben, hab des thema nich verfolgt


----------



## Einsam (22. August 2008)

Wieviel Videospeicher (VRAM) brauche ich?

Viele Grafikkarten gibt es mit 256 MiB, 512 MiB oder 1.024 MiB Videospeicher (VRAM). Die Größe des Speichers hat, anders als viele denken, jedoch nur einen geringen Einfluss auf die Leistungsfähigkeit der Karte, solange diese über einen eher langsameren Chip verfügt. Hauptsächlich hängt die Performance der Grafikkarte von ihrem Grafikchip (GPU) ab, ist das VRAM aber voll, müssen Daten in das normale RAM ausgelagert werden - starke Einbrüche der Performance, kurze Ruckler und niedrige minimum-Fps sind die Folge. 1.024 MiB lohnen sich erst bei bei relativ starken Karten (wie einer 8800GT aufwärts). Da solche Karten die meisten Spiele mit maximalen Texturdetails sowie AA/AF und hohen Auflösungen meistern, macht sich sich hier zusätzliches VRAM bezahlt.
Aktuell fährt man in der Mittelklasse mit 512 MiB (bis 9600GT) recht gut, in der Oberklasse und höher lohnen sich 768 oder 1.024 MiB auf jeden Fall - eine 256 MiB Karte sollte man nicht mehr kaufen.
Eine Sonderposition nehmen die Geforce 8/9 ein, durch den sog. "VRAM-Bug kommt" es hier zu bedeutenden Enbrüchen bei einigen Spielen, wenn der Speicher voll ist! Zu trauriger Berühmtheit brachten/bringen es hier vor allen die 8800GTS/320 und die 8800GT/256.

mfg

ps.: kopiert aus "http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=243085" da ich mir bei dem tema nun das schreiben spare ^^


----------



## Davip (22. August 2008)

Mit einem Zitat wäre das zwar schöner ...
Wenn man schon über die 9800/8800GT nachdenkt, und die ist ja leider nicht mehr unter 100&#8364; mit Versand zu haben, denke ich, dass es sinnvoller wäre gleich 20&#8364; für die 4850er draufzulegen. Da hat man dann die Leistung einer 9800GTX+ und in hohen Qualitätseinstellungen überholt sie auch die GTX260.


----------



## Davip (22. August 2008)

Mit einem Zitat wäre das zwar schöner ...
Wenn man schon über die 9800/8800GT nachdenkt, und die ist ja leider nicht mehr unter 100&#8364; mit Versand zu haben, denke ich, dass es sinnvoller wäre gleich 20&#8364; für die 4850er draufzulegen. Da hat man dann die Leistung einer 9800GTX+ und in hohen Qualitätseinstellungen überholt sie auch die GTX260.


----------



## Klos1 (22. August 2008)

Einer ATI 4850 bei hohen Qualitätseinstellungen generell eine bessere Performance als einer GTX260 zu unterstellen, ist schon ein bisschen arg durch die rote Brille gesehen, sorry. Betrachtet man das Gesamtergebnis aller Tester und zieht daraus ein nüchternes Fazit, so ist die 4850er eine super Karte für wenig Geld. An die Performance einer GTX260 kommt sie aber genauso wenig ran, wie eine 4870 an eine GTX280.


----------



## xFraqx (22. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Mit einem Zitat wäre das zwar schöner ...
> Wenn man schon über die 9800/8800GT nachdenkt, und die ist ja leider nicht mehr unter 100€ mit Versand zu haben, denke ich, dass es sinnvoller wäre gleich 20€ für die 4850er draufzulegen. Da hat man dann die Leistung einer 9800GTX+ und in hohen Qualitätseinstellungen überholt sie auch die GTX260.



Kann ich so nicht ganu unterschreiben. Die HD4850 ist zweifelsohne ne schnelle Karte aber schneller als eine GTX260 ist nur ganz selten der Fall , und wenn dann ohne AA/AF und in hohen Auflösung.


----------



## claet (22. August 2008)

Warum gebt ihr nicht einfach mal einen Link wo man sich sowas anschauen kann. 

Zum Beispiel hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darin sieht man nämlich, dass ihr alle nicht recht habt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hier ist, wenn man sich mal durch die verschiedenen Benchmarks/Spiele durchklickt, offensichtlich, dass die HD4850 sowohl in niedrigen als auch in höheren Auflösungen, sowohl mit als auch ohne AA und AF mal näher an der Nvidia dran is und mal nicht..

Sie ist oft direkt dahinter, aber niemals davor. Die Auflösung und die Qualitätseinstellungen spielen keine Rolle. Es gibt Spiele, da kommt die ATI mit mehr AA und AF näher an die GTX260 ran, und bei anderen Spielen is es andersrum der Fall ...


----------



## Klos1 (22. August 2008)

Mmh...also die Seite kenne ich natürlich, aber eigentlich spiegelt die nicht das wieder, was du behauptest. Nämlich, daß eine 4850 einer 260 GTX in hohen Qualitätseinstellungen überlegen ist.
In den meisten Fällen liegt sie gleich auf mit einer 9800 GTX. Manchmal sogar einiges darunter. Ab und an schlägt sie sogar eine GTX 280. 

Aber insgesamt muss man schon so objektiv sein, um zu sagen, daß eine GTX260 einfach schneller ist.
Vor allem ist sie bei weitem konstanter als eine ATI, die sehr oft auch große Einbrüche hat.

Die Ergebnisse sehen oft auch bisschen unterschiedlich aus, je nach Tester, ob nun im Internet oder bei diversen Fachzeitschriften.

Hier mal ein Link, in der eine 4850 direkt mit einer GTX260 verglichen wird. Bei Computerbase war die ja nichtmal mit dabei, sondern nur eine GTX280.

http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Radeon-HD-4...hte-240069.html

Es gibt noch zig weitere Benchmarks, die ich alle kenne. Zieht man aus allen Tests ein Fazit, online Tests wie auch die Benchmarks bestimmter Fachzeitschriften, so kann das Fazit nur lauten, daß eine GTX260 schneller und vor allem aber konstanter ist.

Trotzdem ist die 4850 eine super Karte, welche im Preisleistungssegment für 130 Euro ohne Konkurenz ist. Rein performancetechnisch reicht sie an eine GTX260 aber nicht ran. Das ist Fakt.


----------



## Einsam (22. August 2008)

das haengt auserdem stark von open-gl oder dx9.10 ab, bei open-gl haben die Geforce karten meist leichteres spiel (wie zb beim quake4 banchmark)


----------



## Klos1 (22. August 2008)

Von was das abhängt, ist ja völlig wurst. Das ist Sorge von ATI bzw. Nvidia. Hier interessiert die Performance und nichts anderes.


----------



## claet (22. August 2008)

Meintest du mit "Du" jetzt schon wieder mich?

Falls du mich meinst. Ich hab das überhaupt nicht behauptet .. ich bin ein unabhängiger Dritter! Bitte nochmal nach oben scrollen und nachgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hatte sogar gesagt, dass die ATI immer drunter liegt .. O_o ?!?

Falls du mich nicht meintest, dann diesen Post einfach ignorieren  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Einsam (22. August 2008)

naja kommt drauf an was er gerne spielt ... es ist nicht abwegig sich für eine karte zu entscheiden die open-gl besser untersützt wenn man viel quake 4 oder dom3 spielt

edit: genial das du noch unterstreichen und fetschreiben dan passt es optisch genial zum sakasmus ^^ das war positiv gemeint ^^


----------



## Handrir (22. August 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> naja kommt drauf an was er gerne spielt ... es ist nicht abwegig sich für eine karte zu entscheiden die open-gl besser untersützt wenn man viel quake 4 oder dom3 spielt
> 
> edit: genial das du noch unterstreichen und fetschreiben dan passt es optisch genial zum sakasmus ^^ das war positiv gemeint ^^




ich nehm jetzt einfach mal auf, dass mit "er" ich selbst gemeint bin. Spiele eig. nur mmorpg's (WoW wäre jetzt das grafisch gesehen aufwädigste) und..naja auf LAN-Partys evtl mal ein paar runden CS..das schafft allerdings auch meine jetzige GraKa ohne probs ^^

Ich fasse also zusammen:
lieber die 9600 gt mit 512mb,
allerdings bekomm ich schon für wenig mehr geld die 8800 gt, welche um längen besser ist?
Mir hat der Fachhändler gesagt, dass man mit der 8800 gt nur probleme hat, kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Einsam (22. August 2008)

leider nein ich benutze seit der x800er serie nur noch ati
aber vieleicht weiss ein anderer was darüber.

ja mit "er" warst "du" gemint 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sorry muste einfach sein... nein waren sie gemint sehr geherter herr^^
ach wie mans treht und wendet es klingt alles mist ^^


----------



## Handrir (22. August 2008)

Einsam schrieb:


> leider nein ich benutze seit der x800er serie nur noch ati
> aber vieleicht weiss ein anderer was darüber.
> 
> ja mit "er" warst "du" gemint
> ...



Herr Prof. Dr. Freiherr von und zu van de Handrir bitte


----------



## Klos1 (22. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Meintest du mit "Du" jetzt schon wieder mich?
> 
> Falls du mich meinst. Ich hab das überhaupt nicht behauptet .. ich bin ein unabhängiger Dritter! Bitte nochmal nach oben scrollen und nachgucken
> 
> ...



Ja, meinte dich. Aber du hast recht, ich hab mich verlesen. Also bitte darum, die Verwechslung zu entschuldigen. Sollte mir wohl doch angewöhnen, direkt immer zu zitieren

Also nochmals, nichts für ungut.

Das ganze sollte sich dann eigentlich eher an Daviq richten. Denn mit seiner Aussage, eine 4850er würde in hohen Qualitätseinstellungen eine GTX260 hinter sich lassen, wrid einen Unwissenden eigentlich schon eher suggeriert, daß eine 4850 überwiegend schneller sei.


----------



## Klos1 (22. August 2008)

Handrir schrieb:


> ich nehm jetzt einfach mal auf, dass mit "er" ich selbst gemeint bin. Spiele eig. nur mmorpg's (WoW wäre jetzt das grafisch gesehen aufwädigste) und..naja auf LAN-Partys evtl mal ein paar runden CS..das schafft allerdings auch meine jetzige GraKa ohne probs ^^
> 
> Ich fasse also zusammen:
> lieber die 9600 gt mit 512mb,
> ...



Das ist völliger Müll, würde mal schleunigst den Fachhändler wechseln. Ich selber nutze eine 8800GTS, welche sich also nur durch die Anzahl der Prozessoren von einer 8800 GT unterscheidet. Meine hat eben 128 und die 8800 GT hat 112 Stream-Prozessoren. Und ja, eine GT 9600 kommt nicht an die Performance einer 8800 GT bzw. nun heißen sie ja auch unter anderem 9800 GT ran. 

Wenn du aber kein Problem mit ATI hast, dann wäre das beste Preisleistungsniveau eine bereits erwähnte 4850 ATI. Für knapp 130 Euro ist die gebotene Leistung einfach genial.

Ich fasse den Vergleich mal richtig zusammen:

- meist auf einem Niveau der teureren GTX9800 (ca. 150 &#8364
- oft auch auf Augenhöhe der GTX260 (ca. 200 &#8364
- manchmal sogar schneller als GTX280 (ca. 330 &#8364

Trotzdem, eine 8800 GT kannst du blind kaufen

- genug Performance für deine Ansprüche
- leise
- vom Verbrauch her sehr genügsam

und halt wirklich schon für knapp 100 &#8364; zu haben.
hier z.b nochmal ein Link (diese wurde halt jetzt auf 9800 GT umgetauft)
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a354116.html

reicht für dich dann völlig, oder leg nochmal 30 Euro drauf und nimm dann 
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a345545.html

Aber schau dann, daß du eine wie die Msi nimmst, da die Firma auch ein Biosupdate anbietet. Nachdem was man so liest, sind nämlich einige mit dem Laufverhalten der Ati noch nicht so glücklich. Z.b. die enorme Hitzeentwicklung wäre da so eine Sache, an die sich viele stören. Da stellt sie immo nämlich Rekorde auf.
Aber kannst ja selber mal durch die Foren lesen.

Edit: da du ja nur mmo's spielst, wenn du in Erwägung ziehst, mal Aoc oder Lotro zu spielen, dann wäre eine 8800GT meines Erachtens nach Minimum. Die wird dir bei beiden Spielen durchaus mal in die Knie gehen.


----------



## xFraqx (22. August 2008)

> - manchmal sogar schneller als GTX280 (ca. 330 €)



no comment.


----------



## Klos1 (22. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> no comment.



Willst du Benchmarks sehen?


----------



## Davip (22. August 2008)

Oder eine 3870er von ATI. Mit dem Catalyst 8.6 hat die ordentlich mehr Performance bekommen. Für ca. 20&#8364; weniger als die 8800GT das bessere Angebot, wo sie die doch nun öfter überholt.


----------



## Davip (22. August 2008)

Oder eine 3870er von ATI. Mit dem Catalyst 8.6 hat die ordentlich mehr Performance bekommen. Für ca. 20&#8364; weniger als die 8800GT das bessere Angebot, wo sie die doch nun öfter überholt.


----------



## xFraqx (22. August 2008)

Klos schrieb:


> Willst du Benchmarks sehen?



Ja , aber bitte selbstgemachte dann glaub ichs :> Am besten Screenshots mit Fraps.


----------



## Vampiry (22. August 2008)

Also den "Fachhändler" würde ich auch wechseln, vielleicht verdient er an den anderen Karten mehr.

Ich nutze eine Gainward 8800 GT GS (*G*olden*S*ample). Läuft wunderbar und ist dank großem Lüfter und Kühlkörper die Karte recht leise.

Mit der Gainward Software kann man den Takt auch sehr einfach hochsetzen. Wenn man das will. Die GS ist schon von sich aus höher getaktet wie eine "normale" GT.


----------



## Skoo (23. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Ja , aber bitte selbstgemachte dann glaub ichs :> Am besten Screenshots mit Fraps.



Vielleicht meinte er auch einfach nur die HD4870 - dann würde das im vergleich mit der GTX280 stimmen stellenweise.


----------



## xFraqx (23. August 2008)

Skoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht meinte er auch einfach nur die HD4870 - dann würde das im vergleich mit der GTX280 stimmen stellenweise.



Stimmt aber die HD4850 kommt niemals an die GTX280 ran.


----------



## Skoo (23. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Stimmt aber die HD4850 kommt niemals an die GTX280 ran.



Eher an die GTX260 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Hach, mir reicht immer noch meine X1950 Pro auf meinem 17"er  .


----------



## Davip (23. August 2008)

Die Karte habe ich auch, nur reicht sie mir auf einem 22 Zoller nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (23. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> Die Karte habe ich auch, nur reicht sie mir auf einem 22 Zoller nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mir reicht meine HD4850 auf meinem 19 Zoller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (24. August 2008)

Dann weiß ich, was du aufrüsten könntest und was sinnvoller als die Graka oder das Netzteil ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

Skoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht meinte er auch einfach nur die HD4870 - dann würde das im vergleich mit der GTX280 stimmen stellenweise.



Nein, ich meinte schon eine 4850 und keine 4870. Ich schrieb ja auch nur "manchmal".
Und es ist nun mal Fakt, daß ich bei der ganzen Benchmarks-Flut im Internet auch über den einen oder anderen gestolpert bin, in dem eine 4850 in gewissen Einstellungen knapp vor einer 280GTX zu finden war. 

Damit hab ich nicht behauptet, daß eine 4850er einer 280GTX das Wasser reichen kann, ich unterstelle ihr weiter oben ja sogar nicht mal die Performance einer GTX260.

Trotzdem lag sie im seltenen Fall vor einer GTX280. Ob man nun geneigt ist, den Benchmarks zu glauben ist eine andere Frage. Ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß man derartige Fälle trotzdem findet.

Was genau sieht man hier denn an erster Stelle z.b.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,648091/T...ticle_id=648091

Entweder ich bin blind, oder eine 4850 ist hier z.b. vor einer GTX280. Und derer Beispiele wirst du ein paar finden. Nichts anderes habe ich nie behauptet. Ist halt Tatsache


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Weil Oblivion IV halt auch das Maß der Dinge ist was Grafik angeht..


----------



## jekyll_do (24. August 2008)

Also ich spiele auch mit einer 8800 GT und hatte nie Probleme mit der Karte !

Da erzählt der Fachhändler aber eine ganz eigenartige Geschichte.

WoW Läuft bei mir mit 1920x1200 und allen Grafikdetails + Grafikmakro voll aufgedreht konstant bei 60 FPS, auch in Shattrath oder im 25er Raid.


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Weil Oblivion IV halt auch das Maß der Dinge ist was Grafik angeht..



Das hat doch nie jemand behauptet und tut garnichts zur Sache. Ich habe behauptet, daß eine 4850 manchmal vor einer GTX280 zu finden ist und das damit belegt. Es gibt noch weitere Beispiele. 

Wenn du mal bei den Benchmarks zum Beispiel den neuen Flight Simulator betrachtest, dann wirst du auch dort eine 4850 vor einer GTX280 finden. Und falls es dich beruhigt, dass Spiel ist was Simulatoren angeht grafisch das Maß der Dinge. Davon mal abgesehen, daß auch Oblivion was Grafik in Rollenspielen angeht, trotz des Alters noch oben mitspielt. Oder warum ist hier sonst eine GTX280 so dermaßen gefordert?

man, man, man...

Schau dir mal das hier an:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar..._4850_rv770/13/

Da ist die 4850 ati auch manchmal bis auf ein paar Frames an der GTX280 dran. Wer angesichts solcher Benchmarks bezweifelt, daß eine ATI4850 in dem einen oder anderen Benchmark an einer GTX280 auch mal leicht vorbeizieht, der arbeitet wohl bei Nvidia.

Btw. wäre DirectX10.1 noch aktiviert, dann würde sie sogar stellenweise vorbeiziehen. Falls du in diesem Gebiet belesen bist, dann ist dir eine Mehrleistung von 20% unter DirectX10.1 bei Assasins Creed ja wohl nicht entgangen oder?


----------



## xFraqx (24. August 2008)

Scheint ja sogar zu stimmen , schade dass die HD4870X2 da nicht aufgeführt ist das wäre auch interessant.


----------



## Klos1 (24. August 2008)

Klar stimmts natürlich ist es nur selten der Fall, aber zwischendurch findet man immer wieder mal nen Benchmark, in dem es dann doch zutrifft.


----------



## Handrir (25. August 2008)

wahrscheinlich habt ihr den thread auf dieser Seite auch schon gelesen, auf dem jemand sagt, dass er mit der 88er GT Probleme unter Vista hat. Da auf meinem neuen Rechner aber definitiv auch Vista sein wird, und ich mir auch definitiv die 88er holen will, wollte ich noch fragen, ob jemand die gleichen probleme hat! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (25. August 2008)

Ich

aber das hatte ich auch im anderen Thread erwähnt


----------



## Handrir (25. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich
> 
> aber das hatte ich auch im anderen Thread erwähnt



ich möchte nur ungern die GraKa tauschen. Es muss doch eine andere Lösung geben, oder?
wie sieht es z.B. mit der 9800 aus? ist im grunde die gleiche Karte, nur neuer^^


----------



## Davip (25. August 2008)

die 9800gt ist eine teurere 8800gt, manchmal kannst du eine mit neuem stromsparmodus erwischen, sind aber genauso schnell wie die 8800gt. sonst nimm halt eine 3870er, da gibts wohl keine solchen vista probs


----------



## Handrir (25. August 2008)

Davip schrieb:


> die 9800gt ist eine teurere 8800gt, manchmal kannst du eine mit neuem stromsparmodus erwischen, sind aber genauso schnell wie die 8800gt. sonst nimm halt eine 3870er, da gibts wohl keine solchen vista probs



ich bekomm die 9800gt für 3€ weniger! ^^

Kommt die 3870er an die 88er heran?


----------



## Davip (25. August 2008)

Ja, seit dem 8.6er Catalyst hat sie nochmal ein paar Prozent draufgelegt und ist in der Leistung sehr ähnlich. Besonders bei viel AA und AF liegt sie um die 15% vorne.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...ating_qualitaet (alter Treiber)


----------



## xFraqx (25. August 2008)

4870X2 > 9800GX2 > GTX280 = HD4870 > HD4850 = GTX260> 9800GTX > HD3870X2 > HD3870 = 9600GT 

So in etwa ist die Leistungsreihenfolge absteigend. Die HD3870 ist für 100€ ne richtig flotte Karte obwohl du für 30€ mehr ne HD4850 kriegst die mit der GTX280 und GTX260 ( GTX280 = 350€ , GTX260 = 250€ ) gleichzieht.


----------



## Davip (25. August 2008)

Die HD3870X2 gehört zwischen die 4870 und 4850.


----------



## Dr. Bob (25. August 2008)

Wenn meine fachliche Meinung zählen sollte: Kaufe dir am besten eine Nvidia Karte - die 9600 GT ist schon eine gute Wahl, genauso wie die 8800 GT. Von kleineren Vista Problemen habe ich gehört, jedoch ist das anscheinend ein Bug, der eine bestimmte Marge an Chips betraf, die vor einiger Zeit hergestellt wurde. Sollte die Karte, welche du kaufts diesen Fehler ausweisen, so hast du das Recht die Karte bei deinem Händler um zu tauschen. Von ATI Karten rate ich (im Moment) ab, da die aktuelle Serie sehr heiss wird und besonders in WoW öfters Probleme (Grafikfehler, fehlende Texturen etc) auftauchen. Dies sind hauptsächlich Treiberprobleme, welche bei ATI normalerweise innerhalb eines Jahres ausgebügelt werden. Auch wenn die aktuelle Serie ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat, bekommst du für das gleiche Geld die stabileren Karten der Konkurrenz. Was du im Endeffekt in deiner neuen Maschine verbaust bleibt dir überlassen. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen. 

P.S: Kaufe dir anstatt eines überteuerten Übertakterboards und eines Billigprozessors von Intel besser einen gutes Mittelklassboard und einen guten Prozessor. Solltest du keine Ahnung von Overclocking haben, so hast du zu einem ähnlichen Preis mehr Leistung. Mein Tipp: 

Intel:
Gigabyte P35-DS3 (oder ähnliches) mit Intel C2D 8200 oder 8400 (haben gerade eine Preissenkung hinter sich)

AMD:
Gigabyte oder MSI Board mit aktuellen AMD Chipsatz für AM2+ und AMD Athlon X2 6000+ oder Phenom 9550/9650


----------



## Handrir (25. August 2008)

Dr. schrieb:


> Wenn meine fachliche Meinung zählen sollte: Kaufe dir am besten eine Nvidia Karte - die 9600 GT ist schon eine gute Wahl, genauso wie die 8800 GT. Von kleineren Vista Problemen habe ich gehört, jedoch ist das anscheinend ein Bug, der eine bestimmte Marge an Chips betraf, die vor einiger Zeit hergestellt wurde. Sollte die Karte, welche du kaufts diesen Fehler ausweisen, so hast du das Recht die Karte bei deinem Händler um zu tauschen. Von ATI Karten rate ich (im Moment) ab, da die aktuelle Serie sehr heiss wird und besonders in WoW öfters Probleme (Grafikfehler, fehlende Texturen etc) auftauchen. Dies sind hauptsächlich Treiberprobleme, welche bei ATI normalerweise innerhalb eines Jahres ausgebügelt werden. Auch wenn die aktuelle Serie ein gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis hat, bekommst du für das gleiche Geld die stabileren Karten der Konkurrenz. Was du im Endeffekt in deiner neuen Maschine verbaust bleibt dir überlassen. Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.
> 
> P.S: Kaufe dir anstatt eines überteuerten Übertakterboards und eines Billigprozessors von Intel besser einen gutes Mittelklassboard und einen guten Prozessor. Solltest du keine Ahnung von Overclocking haben, so hast du zu einem ähnlichen Preis mehr Leistung. Mein Tipp:
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank, hast mir sogar sehr geholfen!


Gehäuse (  CoolerMaster Elite 330 Gaming Tower Gehäuse w/420W Netzteil )
Gehäusebeleuchtung ( Nicht enthalten )
Netzteil ( Standard Gehäuse Netzteil )
Prozessor ( Intel Core 2 Duo Prozessor E7200 (2x 2.53GHz/3MB L2 Cache/1066FS )
CPU-Kühler ( Certified CPU Fan and Heatsink )
Mainboard ( MSI P31 Neo-F Intel P31 Chipset w/7.1 Sound, Gb LAN, USB 2.0, One PCI-E MB )
Arbeitsspeicher ( 2GB [1GB X2] DDR2-800 PC6400 Speicher G. SKILL Standard oder Markenware )
Grafikkarte ( NVIDIA GeForce 8800GT 512MB w/DVI + TV Out Grafikkarte )
Festplatte ( Einzelne Festplatte 160 GB Festplatte [SATA-II, 3Gb/s, 7200 RPM, 8M Cache] )
CD-RW/DVD-RW Laufwerk & Brennerr (  [** Special !!! ***] 20X Dual Format/Double Layer DVD±R/±RW + CD-R/RW Brenner Schwarz )
Soundkarte ( 3D Premium Surround Sound Onboard )
Netzwerkkarte (  Onboard LAN Netzwerkkarte (Gb or 10/100) )
USB 2.0 Zubehör (  Built-in USB 2.0 Ports )
Betriebssystem (  Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium 32 Bit )

So würde mein Rechner z.Zt. aussehen. Habe in anderen Foren gelesen, dass gerade die 8800gt sehr heiß werden soll...sollte ich mir da einen besseren kühler holen, oder geht das so? (schließlich muss der Pc auch einige Stunden am stück aushalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## xFraqx (25. August 2008)

Handrir schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, hast mir sogar sehr geholfen!
> 
> 
> Gehäuse (  CoolerMaster Elite 330 Gaming Tower Gehäuse w/420W Netzteil )
> ...




Nimm bitte kein P31 Board. Nimm besser das MSI P45 Neo-F oder ein P35 Board. Außerdem das Netztei. 420W Netzteil hört sich sehr nach Noname an. 


Ob du nun für 120€ eine 8800GT nimmst oder eine HD4850 , die 10€ mehr bringt aber fast doppelt so schnell ist , sei dir überlassen ;>


----------



## Davip (25. August 2008)

Du kannst auch ein P43 Board nehmen, z.B. das P5QL-E von Asus. Das hat keinen Nachteil, außer dass es nur einen PCI-E x16 Slot hat. Dafür ist es günstiger. Vom P31 würde ich abraten, wegen der schlechteren Southbridge und den anderen Limitierungen.


----------



## Davip (25. August 2008)

Du kannst auch ein P43 Board nehmen, z.B. das P5QL-E von Asus. Das hat keinen Nachteil, außer dass es nur einen PCI-E x16 Slot hat. Dafür ist es günstiger. Vom P31 würde ich abraten, wegen der schlechteren Southbridge und den anderen Limitierungen.


----------



## xFraqx (25. August 2008)

P45 hat halt den Vorteil dass PCIe 2.0 unterstützt wird  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davip (25. August 2008)

P43 auch.


----------



## Dr. Bob (25. August 2008)

Es stimmt, dass die 8800 GT hohe Temperaturen erreicht, jedoch komme sie nicht in die Regionen einer Radeon 48x0. Bei der aktuellen Zusammenstellung sehe ich soweit keine Probeleme. Jedoch solltest du nicht zu sehr auf günstige Komponenten achten. Der Chipsatz deines ausgewählten Boards ist eher für den Office und Multimediabetrieb konzipiert. Da solltest du darauf achten, eines mit P35 oder P45 Cipsatz zu nehmen. Die kosten zwar alle so um die 80-100 Euro, bieten aber einen stabilen Untersatz für deine Prozessoren. Nochmals zu deinem Prozessor: der 7200er von Intel ist ein beschnittener Prozessor (ähnlich dem Celeron oder Sempron (AMD)). Schau dich lieber nach einem Mainstreammodell der 8x00er Reihe um (8200/8400/8500/8600).  Zum Thema Netzteil: Da, egal welche Graka du verwendest, sehr viel energie notwendig ist, solltest du vielleicht 45-50 € mehr investieren um ein Markennetzteil zu kaufen, sollte ein No-Name in deinem gehäuse verbaut sein. Mein Tipp: AWA Netzteile. Der Hersteller ist relativ unbekannt, baut aber im Serverbereich mitunter die besten Netzteile. Einige Computerhändler haben diesen Hersteller im Programm und bieten die PSUs zu relativ günstigen Preisen im Vergleich zu Markenherstellern an.

So long DrBob


----------



## Davip (25. August 2008)

Der E7200er wurde nur im Cache auf 3MB beschnitten. Das wird er nicht merken, da er trotzdem alle Befehlssätze hat. Also überhaupt nicht wie ein Celeron oder Sempron. Der P43 Chipsatz hat einen einzigen Unterschied zum P45: Nur ein PCI Express 2.0 Slot. Sonst nichts, deshalb würde ich den bei einem kleineren Budget schon empfehlen.


----------



## Dr. Bob (25. August 2008)

Gerade die 3MB beschneidung nehmen die Power - wenn man aufs Geld achten muss, dann muss man zu AMD wechseln. Da bekommt man fürs gleiche Geld mehr Power (achja, bereits seit einigen Jahren ist es so, dass nicht die Ghz Leistung zählt sondern die Effizienz - welche beim Vergleich 7200 zu einem flotten AMD bei AMD liegt). Der P43 ist zwar eine Alternative aber für die 5-10 Euro Unterschied beim MB würde ich zum P45 greifen. Vor allen Dingen, da diese MBs meistens besser ausgestattet sind als die P43 Pendants


----------



## Davip (25. August 2008)

Der 7200er ist deutlich flotter als jeder erhältliche Zweikerner von AMD. Du bist leider auf einem älteren Stand.

Edit:

Und mit der Effizienz schießt du leider auch vorbei, da ja der 7200er einen kleineren Takt hat (als z.B. der X2 6000er) und trotzdem schneller ist.


----------



## Dr. Bob (25. August 2008)

Das ist leider ein normales irren eines Fanboys (?) Wenn man z.B. einen 7200 gegen einen 6000+ antreten lassen würde, würde sich der AMD absetzten. Leider gibt es in dem Bereich wenige Benchmarks im Netz. Anbei: In dem besonderen Fall hat AMD das bessere Preis/Leistungsniveau. Zwar stimmt es. dass der 7200in einigen Benchmarks flotter dasteht, jedoch kann er sein Potential erst im übertakteten Zustand zeigen. Da der TE aber anscheinend auf diesem Gebiet nicht wirklich bewandert ist, sollten wir mit Tipps zu Overclocking Prozessoren und ähnlichem Abstand nehmen. 


Btw Preise:

7200 --> ab 90 &#8364;
8200 --> ab 100-105 &#8364; (je nach Händler und im Moment in der Preissenkungsphase)

Für 10-20 &#8364; mehr gibts mehr Leistung und vollen Cache


----------



## Davip (25. August 2008)

Ich mag AMD persönlich viel mehr als Intel, aber der E7200er ist nunmal schneller. -.- Den 8200er gibts in der Boxed ab 120&#8364;. Das sind 30&#8364; Unterschied vom E7200 zum E8200, da sollte man aber sowieso gleich den E8400 nehmen, und ist damit ~33% teurer. Bei 10&#8364; Unterschied, kann man sich die paar Prozent Mehrleistung ja kaufen, aber so würde ich für einen günstigen PC den 7200er immer empfehlen. Du irrst hier leider.

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...schnitt_vorwort


----------



## claet (26. August 2008)

Ich will jetzt ja die alte Diskussion nicht aufrollen, aber der TE hat das Recht auch meine Meinung zum Thema Graka zu erfahren.

Ich würde nie nie niemals ne 8800GT noch verbauen.

Erbärmliche Leistung zu nem überteuerten Preis. Für grade mal 20€ mehr bekommste ne HD 4850 die von der Leistung über einer 8800 Ultra liegt. Und zu dem Thema Temperatur kann ich nur fragen: Bob, haste mal eine im Betrieb gesehen oder zitierst du hier nur irgendwelche Leute? Ich hab eine von Sapphire und wenn man den Lüfter leicht anhebt auf 50% Leistung, so erreicht die Karte eine angenehme Temperatur von 50 Grad und ist noch immer unhörbar. Ab 60% wird sie langsam laut und mit 80% stört das Geräusch wirklich. Aber das ist alles kein Problem. 

Das einzige was mich stört, ist dass die Abluft nicht ausm Gehäuse geblasen wird .. aber das ist bei den meisten 8800GTs glaub ich nicht anders..

In meinen Augen ist die 8800GT ein Auslaufmodell, dass überteuert an Leute verkauft wird, die die neue Marktsituation nicht beobachtet haben und noch das "alte" Image der 8800GT von vor einem Jahr im Blick haben. Damals hätte ich für so eine Karte _alles_ getan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Bob (26. August 2008)

Ich arbeite in der Branche und leider leider ist die aktuelle Generation mit einigen Fehlern behaftet - unter anderem hohe Temperaturen und schlechte Treiber - auch wenn ich AMD mal wieder einen Streich gegen Nvidia gönnen würde. Mittlerweile haben wir mehrere Karten dieses Typs (4850/4870) verkauft und innerhalb kprzester Zeit negatives Feedack bekommen. Zwar ist die Karte Leistungmässig einfach nur geil, aber die meisten PC Gehäuse können die entstehende Hitze nicht ausreichend abführen, was in den schlimmsten Fällen zum Absturz führen kann. Das größte Problem bei der Sache ist das Standarddesign mit dem mauen Lüfter. Da die meisten Hersteller nur nach Referenzdesign bauen - und die Lüftergeschwindigkeiten leider zu lahm sind um bei dem kleinen Lüfter ausreichend zu kühlen - wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man eine kühle Karte bekommt realtiv gering. Die 8800 GT ist ein Auslaufmodell, das ist klar, aber ich habemittlerweile die Karte für knapp 80 Euro bei einem lokalen Händler gesehn. Da sollte man zuschlagen, vor allen Dingen, da dieser Kartentyp anscheinend mittlerweile nicht mehr produziert wird.

Zu der Abluft der 8800 GT: Die wird eben wie bei den ATI Karten nicht aus dem Gehäuse geblasen, jedoch arbeitet der Lüfter entsprechend schnell (und ab einem gewissen Alter der Karte und je nach Verschmutzungsgrad) und laut. Jedoch besteht bei der 8800 GT nicht so schnell die Gefahr einer überhitzung.


----------



## claet (26. August 2008)

für 80€ isses fast ne überlegung wert, hab ne 8800gt aber noch nie für unter 100€ gesehen

und ganz ehrlich, wenn ich für 129€ schon ne 4850 bekomme muss ich nicht lange überlegen.

für einen laien mag das referenzdesign vllt wirklich ein fehlgriff sein, da ein laie sicherlich nichts an den einstellungen ändern wird. bei mir brummt die karte im referenzdesign tadellos.. aber hab auch einiges an gehäuselüftern drin

jetzt hätt ich mal ne frage, wie äußern sich bei dir denn schlechte treiber?

ansonsten würd ich meine empfehlung halt entsprechend meinem bisherigen fazit abändern:

hol dir ne HD4850 die nicht im Referenzdesign gefertigt ist sondern nen ordentlichen kühler drauf hat


----------



## Dr. Bob (26. August 2008)

Leider haben die ATI Treiber seit Integration des automatische Overdrive sehr an stabilität verloren. In einigen Spielen (WoW, Warcraft 3, NFSS) treten sogar heftigeste Bildfehler und Artefakte auf. Beobachten konnte ich das bisher auf folgenden Karten: WoW -> X1950 Pro, 4850, X1600 Warcraft 3 --> 4850, NFSS X1950 Pro, 4850. Dazu ist zu sagen: Die X1950 wurde vom Hersteller (MSI) gestestet und für in Ordnung befunden. Die 4850 wurde gegen eine GTX260 getauscht. Dann waren die Probleme verschwunden. Bei der X1950 Pro sind die Probleme trotz aktuellster Treiber nach wie vor vorhanden. Auch ein Austausch der Karte und eine Windows Neuinstallation brachte keine Besserung - Kommentar MSI: Bekannte Treiberprobleme. Ich hoffe das ATI die Sache in den Griff bekommt, denn ich brauch ne neue Graka und ich möchte keine 20Watt/FPS karte. Entweder kommt ATI aus dem Quark oder Nvidia bringt es fertig eine sparsame und schnelle Karte auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## claet (26. August 2008)

aha .. okay .. muss ich so einfach mal glauben

ich hatte bisher (hab die karte erst 2 oder 3 wochen) noch keine probleme, wenn welche auftreten geb ich bescheid


----------



## Klos1 (26. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> 4870X2 > 9800GX2 > GTX280 = HD4870 > HD4850 = GTX260> 9800GTX > HD3870X2 > HD3870 = 9600GT



Da muss ich schon wieder einschreiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



4870X2>9800GX2>GTX280>4870>GTX260>4850>9800GTX>3870X2>3870

So wäre es in meinen Augen wahrheitsgetreu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei die X2-Karten eigentlich eine eigene Kategorie erhalten sollten, da sie einfach auch sehr viele Nachteile mit sich bringen und die Performance nicht generell zur Entfaltung kommt.

Nochmal zu den Bedenken bezüglich der 8800GT und der Anmerkung, daß die Erfahrungen natürlich unterschiedlich sein können.

Aber für meine 8800GTS gilt:

- unhörbar und das ohne Einflußnahme auf den Lüfter
- kühl
- nie irgendwelche Probleme seitens der Karte oder irgendwelchen Treibern und das auch unter Vista

Auch wenn eine 8800GT einen billigeren Lüfter aufweist, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, daß es da generell Probleme gibt.


----------



## xFraqx (26. August 2008)

@ Klos 

Naja die HD4870 würde ich schon auf ein Niveau mit der GTX280 setzen , die ist fast immer gleich schnell. Nur in absurd hohen Auflösungen und extrem hohen AA und AF Werten bricht die HD4870 weg weil einfach der Speicher ausgeht. Wie es sich mit der 1GB Variante der HD4870 verhält weiß ich nicht , aber die sollte selbst da auf Augenhöhe mit der 280 sein.


----------

